

Show HN: Reddit analytics - ddod
http://crowdlistener.com/subreddit_matching

======
imsky
Great job, would it be possible to expose a public API?

~~~
ddod
Eventually, yes, if there's enough demand. Right now I'm focusing on getting
more data, as even though my sample size is rather large, my per-subreddit
samples are still small.

